# How'd Everyone Do on the Youth Hunt?



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I had to be out of town on business today and couldn't go. Can't wait to hear how everyone did though. I hope there were a lot of birds flying for the kids. Looked like it would be a very warm, blue bird day as I flew out over the marsh early this morning.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

wow, what a hunt! by far my favorite duck hunt yet! we had to get gas and skeeter repellent so we left home at 530 and finally got there about 3 minutes before hunting time. happened to run into my neighbor launching his boat and we talked for awhile. we finally got our dekes set up and had 45 minutes straight of great shooting! tons of ducks and it was a blue sky! we had our decoys set up right in front of us and had a few try to land but i couldn't wait and shot AT them haha. then a big hen mallard came flying in and i shot her. she was flying straight to us and we had our backs against the weeds. she fell in it and we spent a good 30-45 minutes trying to find her but we could only find feathers! after that it slowed down ALOT! Then we started walking around. met a fishcop and he made me take all of the shells out. i showed him i only had 3 and i asked if i could put them back in. he said no and checked to make sure there was a plug. then after he left we saw another mallard flying low and slow. pull up the gun and CLICK i forgot to load it after he checked my gun. but he took a pic of me and is gonna put it in the duck museum thing by the bird refuge. then i shot a nice widgeon. prolly almost 2.5 pounds! I HAD A BLAST! MY FUNNEST DUCK HUNT EVER!


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

The honkers didn't come in, so we smacked a few ducks. And a Euro Dove too over water! Haha :wink:

6 Ducks and 1 Euro Dove


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Great!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The kids had a ball pounding ducks and geese this morning. (1 goose with a little bling)


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Took my son out today for his first time and he did well. I let him shoot his first two on the water then I made him shoot the rest flying. We had several come in at warp speed that he could not get around on. Ended up dropping 5 but had 2 land in the Phragmite jungle and were not ecovered. We even had 2 flocks of geese come over, low and he kept pounding away but they wouldn't fall. I guess a goose is a tall order for a 20ga. He had fun though and that was all that mattered. 
We hit the Rainbow unit, and the pond I usually hunt is almost dried up and that **** Phragmite is taking over. I sure wish that area would get on the list for treatment and burns.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Had fun up here in Nodak for the Youth Opener......

I had the privilege to take out a friend from work and his two boys for the North Dakota Youth Opener this morning. His boy Phillip who is 10 was the one hunting and Kolton his younger brother brought his BB gun along and had a blast. Phillip was able to shoot his first honker and first limit this morning and the Winchester SX3 seemed to work out ok for him! :wink: What a thrill to be able to introduce these youth to the sport we all love so much.

Phillip


















Phillip, Jack & Kolton










Me with the Boys










We had geese all over us as soon as Phillip finished up with his limit to the time we drove out of the field. I even had the boys chase off a few of them out of the Dakotas!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

It was over too soon. And the weather couldn't have been better!

[attachment=0:24w19oeg]Jesse youth duck hunt1.jpg[/attachment:24w19oeg]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow!
fantastic pics guys! Makes me excited to take my daughter out in a few years!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Wow!
> fantastic pics guys! Makes me excited to take my daughter out in a few years!


+1


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Had a great morning with my son. Had to leave early due to his football game but we had a great time. The birds were really flying well for a blue bird day. Here are a couple of pics! Congrats to all of you on a successful day!










1st duck of the day.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

way to go all you youthers!!! looks like a fun day had by all.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a fun time had by all. Very nice. 8)


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

I was itching to get out and have never made it out on a youth hunt before. So I found me some youths and we headed out. Lets just say the shooting was fast and crazy, some shells were shot and a few birds were bagged. I think they had a good time and they might just be hooked on this sport.


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

The kid I was suppost to take out fell through at the last minute, but couldn't resist getting in the marsh for myself. A buddy and myself just went walking some ***** watching the kids having a great time. We watched a number of birds splash down in the morning and we saw really good numbers of ducks. I use to not support teh youth day I was one of those people that said," It messes up the opener". but now I fully support it becasue that was the way I was started by a friend and his dad letting me come with on youth day. 
Now it is time for the compaint, with fully supporting the day the youth and letting them have their fun. I also think that it should be a day of teaching. When I was out watching many differnt groups I was seeing kids skyblasting and shooting at the ducks 90 yrds out. Never once heard any adult correct the child saying wait till they get closer or that one was to high let's wait for a better shot. There is another generation of skyblasters on the rise.
Not saying every kid is like this or every adult that was out on youth day is like this but this one of the things I observed yesterday on the youth hunt.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

+1 Quack, 

except if you were in my blind you would have heard me explain to my son why we were NOT shooting at the birds up so high. It was a great teaching moment. Overall a great experience for both of us. I just wish they would teach them to not sky bust as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One thing I will say is that I did not hear a single shot yesterday morning before 6:42 and that's a hell of alot more than I can say about the general opener. Are kids really that much more patient than most adults? Congrats to all the kids yesterday, maybe some of the older generation can learn a thing or two from the youngsters.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the stories and photos guys! Keep em coming!! This is the first youth hunt I've missed in years (dang work) and I can't wait to get back in town, prep the boat and get ready for the regular opener. I'm excited to hear that everyone seemed to be seeing a lot of birds, especially given the weather . . . . . Always nice though once we get a freeze and get rid of the bugs. Hope the weather starts to cool a bit more.

Thanks again for all of your posts. Really fun to see them and so exciting to be back in the season. I think the youth day is a great deal and cudos to all those taking the time to teach the kids right!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> One thing I will say is that I did not hear a single shot yesterday morning before 6:42 and that's a hell of alot more than I can say about the general opener. Are kids really that much more patient than most adults? Congrats to all the kids yesterday, maybe some of the older generation can learn a thing or two from the youngsters.


i was in the parking lot at 630 and i heard shot. next thing i knew i was hearing it hit the rocks next to me! scary


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I shot 2 geese and 2 ducks. One of the geese was banded I hope the person that took me chimes in with pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah there is some skybusting. I guess the adults teach their kids what they know best? The dumb thing is that the youth day is the best day possible to decoy ducks so why resort to skybusting? We had ducks in the decoys until people started shooting a few minutes early by my watch. Not as bad as the general opener.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

The youth hunt is by far the funnest hunt of the year. I enjoy going every year, this year we took two kids who live near me, A LOT of shells later we had two limits and two very happy hunters. What a great day!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here are a few photos from Saturday:






















































































































What a great day!! 9 ducks, 3 geese, 1 band.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sound and looks liek lots of youth had a great time out in the mud.Nice work to all that got youth out.


----------

